# Unit received when exchanging



## gnorth16 (May 4, 2012)

Have people experienced getting older/warn units when exchanging into resorts?  

I have stayed at Marriott Grande Vista before (non-exchange) and had a great unit.  This week has been problem after problem with the unit we received. Drains don't drain properly, mold in shower, runs in carpet, worn furniture, chips/cracks in about half of the floor tiles, not to mention sheets that don't fit the bed properly with some rips in them.  To boot, we got the studio portion with the infamous "musty smell" that others have reported, which IMO smelled more like urine than must.  We removed everything after one day and never used it again.  I checked after an ozone machine was used and told them to clean everything from top to bottom since it still had that smell.  Great resort, bad unit and in the end it didn't affect our trip since we still had 2BR's and the kids were okay with that. 

So are the best rooms reserved for owners and the iffy ones are for exchangers?  Do resorts keep a log of people who have turned down presentations? Or was this just a bit of bad luck?


----------



## Passepartout (May 4, 2012)

I have long suspected preferential treatment for owners. On our annual Winter exchange into a Mexican resort, our unit was decidedly worn. CRT TV, rust on the fridge door, worn sofa cushions, pay wi-fi. When we went to an owner's unit for a party, theirs was much updated. Flat screen, free wi-fi, newer decor, better view- ours was 2nd floor- right at tree/foliage level. On check-in, we were told it was just 'random draw', and an owner checking in at the same time was miffed at the unit he got and couldn't change, so I don't know if it was preferential treatment, or just luck.

On other exchanges, though, we have received better accommodations than some others. it's a crap shoot. We have one upcoming that reviewers (TUG and TripAdvisor) have both reported that owners het the cream of the units while exchangers get the lousy wi-fi and parking lot views.

They can't all be perfect, but an effort toward equality would be appreciated.

Jim


----------



## ScubaKat (May 4, 2012)

We have stayed at Grande Vista twice in 2 bedrooms with XYZs and they were both wonderful units.  I did put in building requests ahead of time and were given what we had requested at check in.  I think some of the buildings are still waiting for refurbishment.  We are Marriott owners but not Grande Vista so I am not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## siesta (May 4, 2012)

Ive received excellent units for my exchanges, like this past week 17 at Marriott Aruba Surf Club, which is platinum season, we got ocean view, pool side, 14th floor (top floor).

Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach for March Spring break, the front desk combined our two 1br units for a 2br super presidential On the top floor of building, with a hot tub on the balcony.

Westin Lagunamar as an XYZ we got 6th floor ocean view.

Oyster Bay Beach Resort, we received Marina view and rennovated unit.

We love exchanging.


----------



## TravelMamma (May 4, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> Have people experienced getting older/warn units when exchanging into resorts?
> 
> I have stayed at Marriott Grande Vista before (non-exchange) and had a great unit.  This week has been problem after problem with the unit we received. Drains don't drain properly, mold in shower, runs in carpet, worn furniture, chips/cracks in about half of the floor tiles, not to mention sheets that don't fit the bed properly with some rips in them.  To boot, we got the studio portion with the infamous "musty smell" that others have reported, which IMO smelled more like urine than must.  We removed everything after one day and never used it again.  I checked after an ozone machine was used and told them to clean everything from top to bottom since it still had that smell.  Great resort, bad unit and in the end it didn't affect our trip since we still had 2BR's and the kids were okay with that.
> 
> So are the best rooms reserved for owners and the iffy ones are for exchangers?  Do resorts keep a log of people who have turned down presentations? Or was this just a bit of bad luck?



I think it's just bad luck.  We use our timeshare week only for exchange use (we have never actually stayed at our home resort).   In our 12 yrs. of exchanges and buying getaway weeks, we have had many, many nice units and views.  We have never felt we got old units or bad views because we exchanged.

In fact, we just returned from Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club (again, on an exchange) and whenever a staff member asked which unit we were staying in and we told them, their reply was that we had the best unit in the resort.  Which, was the top floor 2 bdrm. ocean front unit. We really did feel like we had one of the best units of the resort. Other times we have exchanged in the Aruba Marriotts, we were given ocean view twice and ocean side once, so I think it's just a luck of the draw and you get whats available when you get your exchange confirmation.  I used to think that they gave you what was available upon check in, but after looking at each confirmation certifcate/emails from exchanges we have done over the years, every unit code matched with what we received upon checking in.  There is a thread somewhere on here with Marriott Unit Codes that are accurate.  So, we got lucky and got a 2 bdrm. oceanfront unit this time and we LOVED it, best view we ever had with or without staying through our timeshare.  I also have stayed at the Marriott Grande Vista several times, but just like the other posted, we too requested the same building each time, so if you know that you like a particular building or unit, ask for it ahead of time or even when you are checking in.  Some resorts just happen to have older sections and newer ones, so it sounds like you got an older unit.


----------



## Karen G (May 4, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> So are the best rooms reserved for owners and the iffy ones are for exchangers?





Passepartout said:


> I have long suspected preferential treatment for owners.


I would hope there would be some preferential treatment for owners!  But, I do think all rooms should be in tip top shape because even if an exchanger is staying in a room, an owner paid the maintenance fees for that room and it should be maintained in the same way that all the other rooms are.


----------



## gnorth16 (May 4, 2012)

FWIW, the air purifier has been running for almost 48 hours and after I turned it off and aired out the room, there is still a bad smell.  Now I am just grossed out!


----------



## SDMiller (May 4, 2012)

We own at Marriott Frenchman's  Cove - when we took the tour before we bought I noticed the way the units were built on a cliff side - the first floor in building #2  the building in front completely blocked it - no view what so ever.  I asked the sales person why would I buy here if I get a blocked view???  She stated they are given to the traders from II or people that rent.  So I tested that scenario on our first visit and saw a family come out of those suites - asked how long have you owned - they said they traded into from II, they were happy with what they got......   

SD


----------



## timeos2 (May 4, 2012)

It can go both ways. Some resorts favor owners over exchange guests - even though they should be there as owners - and give them the worst units/views etc. Others see it as a chance to impress, get high scores (&sell!) So they hand out some of the best units to exchange guests. Of course some have fixed weeks so what was deposited is all you can get. Its a crap shoot really despite the hassle & cost of exchange.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 4, 2012)

Owners should definitely get priority over non owners. That is just a no brainer. It doesn't mean it actually happens but it should. That being said all the units should be the same or similar at least for the same building or someone isn't doing their job.


----------



## gnorth16 (May 4, 2012)

*Update*

I talked with an employee at the main building and she said unit allocation is random.  She was very adamant at first, then by the end she added "As far as I know" and " I could be mistaken", so who knows.  What I did take from my conversation was that 5 or 6 of the buildings have been updated (I even saw someone take away on of the old couches on the way back in!).  She said next time to ask for a newer unit ahead I would be very impressed with how it looks.  It is worth a try to call the resort and ask for newer rooms/better views/buildings, but from what others have said, exchanges are at the bottom of the pile.  I asked for 81,82, 84 or 79 but got 91.  Great quiet pool next to the gas grills, just a dud unit. In the end I learned something and still had a great time... 

The most upsetting part is that my vacation is over and we have to drive out to Sanford Airport for a 5:50am flight


----------



## timeos2 (May 4, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Owners should definitely get priority over non owners. That is just a no brainer. It doesn't mean it actually happens but it should. That being said all the units should be the same or similar at least for the same building or someone isn't doing their job.



An exchange guest is NOT an interloper - they are using the OWNERS time and as such should get the same unit that owner would. Isn't that owner going to expect that wherever they exchange to? Any less isn't a fair trade as promised


----------



## MuranoJo (May 4, 2012)

We've gotten some great units as exchangers, but sometimes not.  Always rubs me the wrong way that exchangers get substandard units, and often have to pay some nonsense utility fee that owners don't. (This most often happens with RCI exchanges.)  As mentioned before, the exchanger is occupying the owner's space, whether it's fixed or floating.  Yet renters often get better treatment.

Just happened to us on a recent 2-week exchange.  It was obvious we were in the worst spot, worst view, most worn unit.  We did call ahead to request a better view but the best units were already used.  However, there were many 'intermediate' units but they were occupied by mostly renters.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 5, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> Have people experienced getting older/warn units when exchanging into resorts?
> 
> I have stayed at Marriott Grande Vista before (non-exchange) and had a great unit.  This week has been problem after problem with the unit we received. Drains don't drain properly, mold in shower, runs in carpet, worn furniture, chips/cracks in about half of the floor tiles, not to mention sheets that don't fit the bed properly with some rips in them.  To boot, we got the studio portion with the infamous "musty smell" that others have reported, which IMO smelled more like urine than must.  We removed everything after one day and never used it again.  I checked after an ozone machine was used and told them to clean everything from top to bottom since it still had that smell.  Great resort, bad unit and in the end it didn't affect our trip since we still had 2BR's and the kids were okay with that.
> 
> So are the best rooms reserved for owners and the iffy ones are for exchangers?  Do resorts keep a log of people who have turned down presentations? Or was this just a bit of bad luck?



Personally, after multiple exchanges each year since 2000 (we've owned since '98 but only started trading in 2000), I think you'll find multiple answers to your question depending upon the resort group you're trading into.

For the most part, yes, owners who purchased and stay at their home resort get preferential treatment as to unit location with exchangers getting what's left over but, this isn't the hard and true case.

For example, with Marriot, owners get the view they reserved. If there are more ocean front units deposited and very few graden view units deposited, you'll find exchangers in the ocean front units as Marriott doesn't upgrade the view for which you paid. If you own garden view, you'll get a garden view unit. 

On the other hand, with Marriott, the view doesn't exchange. Marriott can take that view and rent it. Marriot also has joined the points reservation game where owners can reserve a specific view.

Which brings me to another type of ownership. Points based reservations programs where members pay for the view or unit style/classification. Sometimes members don't want to pay for higher grade deluxe units. For instance, at DRI's The Suite's at Fall Creek, the deluxe units don't offer any special view or location. They're just nicer. We once exchanged in from outside their system and we were assigned a deluxe unit, which is one of the nicest units in that resort. I suspect we recieved that unit because many owners just don't need or want to pay for the extra touches. 

Right now I'm staying at Marriott's Custom House. This has been a weeks based ownership resort with Marriott and Marriott has a definate hyarchy for unit assignment. 1. Multiple week owners at this resort staying on their owned time 2. Single week owners staying on their owned time 3. Marriott owners exchanging it with multiple week owners ranking higher than single week owners 4. renters who have paid for a specific view, high/low floor et...(if available) 5. all other exchangers.

There are still some resorts where you own a fixed week/fixed unit and that's the unit exchanged and deposited with the exchange company. It hasn't been the norm but we have had exchanges where the unit number was given to us on our confirmation. So some resorts will deposit specific units and that's the unit your going to get.  

So there isn't really one straight answer. All resorts can be different depending on how the HOA sets up rules for unit assignment.


----------



## antjmar (May 5, 2012)

I have never exchanged but during a stay at a Wyndham (where I own points)  not too long ago at check in  I asked not to be given a particular room that I knew was one of the least desireable units (obstructed view). Her reply was we wouldn't give you that room you are an owner ...  Based on my very limited experience,  I think that they may give the better rooms to owners if they can...


----------



## chriskre (May 5, 2012)

Just got back from Marriott ocean points and I asked for a high floor at check in.
The check in lady told me straight up that they only assign high floors to owners and wouldn't upgrade us although the resort was clearly not to capacity.:annoyed: 

I think she referred to owners of Marriott not just ocean points owners.   I guess that's fair enough although it was a little harsh. Good thing that week was a bargain.  

In all fairness I llove to be upgraded but don't expect it over an owner.   Of course in resorts that exchangers get better value trading in than owners like DVC it does annoy me enough that I decided if you cant beat em then join em.  

Sometimes you win and sometimes you lose. Still beats staying in motels.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 5, 2012)

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




timeos2 said:


> An exchange guest is NOT an interloper - they are using the OWNERS time and as such should get the same unit that owner would. Isn't that owner going to expect that wherever they exchange to? Any less isn't a fair trade as promised


You are correct, sir.

Not only are timeshare exchange guests not 2d class citz., neither are timeshare renters. 

Both are surrogates of the fee-paying timeshare owners who either rented out the units or banked them for exchange.  

Every privilege & courtesy that would be extended in person to the deeded timeshare owners should likewise be extended to the owners' stand-ins -- i.e., the renters & exchangers.

Grudging treatment of timeshare exchangers & renters makes no sense whatever. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mdurette (May 5, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> Have people experienced getting older/warn units when exchanging into resorts?
> 
> I have stayed at Marriott Grande Vista before (non-exchange) and had a great unit.  This week has been problem after problem with the unit we received. Drains don't drain properly, mold in shower, runs in carpet, worn furniture, chips/cracks in about half of the floor tiles, not to mention sheets that don't fit the bed properly with some rips in them.  To boot, we got the studio portion with the infamous "musty smell" that others have reported, which IMO smelled more like urine than must.  We removed everything after one day and never used it again.  I checked after an ozone machine was used and told them to clean everything from top to bottom since it still had that smell.  Great resort, bad unit and in the end it didn't affect our trip since we still had 2BR's and the kids were okay with that.
> 
> So are the best rooms reserved for owners and the iffy ones are for exchangers?  Do resorts keep a log of people who have turned down presentations? Or was this just a bit of bad luck?




Just a comment on the smell.....thanks for mentioning.  We stayed in a 1BR a couple months ago and the musty/mold like smell was strong next to the windows and patio.  We left the patio door open all day to try and get some fresh air and upon return all I could smell was urine.  My DH thought I was out of my mind.  Thanks for confirming I'm not the only one!!!  (we were in a 1br)


----------



## dougp26364 (May 5, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> An exchange guest is NOT an interloper - they are using the OWNERS time and as such should get the same unit that owner would. Isn't that owner going to expect that wherever they exchange to? Any less isn't a fair trade as promised



Maybe they should but, you know as well as I do that it doesn't work that way. Many have a heirchy for unit placement with owners staying on their time being at the top of the list and exchangers being at the bottom. 

You can always insist that it shouldn't be that way but, unless you've exchanged for a fixed week/fixed unit, you're going to get a run of the house unit and exchangers are at the bottom of the pecking order. 

Remember, this is timeshare we're talking about. What you might consider fare never enters into the equation. Developers want their owners happy so they buy another timeshare from them and, developers are the predominant management companies out there.


----------



## CMVer (May 5, 2012)

My son just checked in at Marriott's Ocean Point, an exchange through II.  Their first unit had wet, oily carpet with a strong odor.  Since they have an 8 month old, he complained and were given another room.  Turned out someone else had already been assigned to that unit so the went up a floor to a renovated unit.  He was told that by the front desk that owners get the higher floors and renovated units, not exchangers.  I don't totally object to that IF all the units are of Marriott quality, clean, and in good repair.


----------



## e.bram (May 5, 2012)

Look. Owners are paying the bills(MFs) and could stop if not happy.


----------



## Carolinian (May 6, 2012)

This is more of a problem with the floating resorts than it is with fixed weeks.  All the fixed week resorts I am familiar with on the OBX of NC, as well as the two fixed week European resorts I have owned at give the exchanger the exact unit that was deposited for exchange.  I know of a couple of resorts that will upgrade exchangers to a better unit because that way they expect better marks on the exchange company report card and therefore help their award status.

I would note that RCI has facitiliated resorts playing shell games with units by taking the unit number off of the confirmation, just one more customer-unfriendly policy from RCI.


----------



## Icc5 (May 6, 2012)

*Day of week*

What we have been told and seen at several resorts is what day of the week you start your booking matters at least for weeks members.  A thursday will put you in a different building then a Friday and a Friday different then a Saturday, etc.
Bart


----------



## Tia (May 6, 2012)

Didn't it use to mean something when RCI ( not sure re II) got the exchange cards comment cards back?  Thought it factored into ratings like gold crown.  Maybe resorts are trying to fool owners into thinking all is well  but robbing Peter to pay Paul?  



muranojo said:


> We've gotten some great units as exchangers, but sometimes not.  Always rubs me the wrong way that exchangers get substandard units, and often have to pay some nonsense utility fee that owners don't. (This most often happens with RCI exchanges.)  As mentioned before, the exchanger is occupying the owner's space, whether it's fixed or floating.  Yet renters often get better treatment.
> 
> Just happened to us on a recent 2-week exchange.  It was obvious we were in the worst spot, worst view, most worn unit.  We did call ahead to request a better view but the best units were already used.  However, there were many 'intermediate' units but they were occupied by mostly renters.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 6, 2012)

Marriott needs to update the older units.  I remember Charles (CMF here, now deceased ) traded into a 3 bedroom and was so excited.  When he arrived, they were assigned into the older part of the resort, and it was the old decor with the golds and greens, rather than the reds with the cherry cabinets and granite countertops.  

I sure empathized, as we were assigned to a terrible unit at Grande Vista years ago, and the water in the bathtub had black flakes in it.  Consequently, we complained, and they sent someone to clean it with a packet of stuff that should work, but it didn't.  They sent people twice to do that, then they sent one of the engineers, who said it was mold and they moved us.  We were then assigned to a new unit.  Marriott was great, but you must complain, if you aren't happy with something.  If they don't do anything soon enough, go higher up, and then complain to II after the exchange is over and done.  

Marriott also sends a survey after a stay, and I would really complain about the unit you had.  Sounds awful.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gnorth16 (May 6, 2012)

We made due, although one should never have to on vacation. We had a great time, but next time we stay in Orlando, it will be at either Vistana, HGVC, Orange Lake or Bonnet Creek with a RCI exchange.


----------



## Carolinian (May 6, 2012)

Tia said:


> Didn't it use to mean something when RCI ( not sure re II) got the exchange cards comment cards back?  Thought it factored into ratings like gold crown.  Maybe resorts are trying to fool owners into thinking all is well  but robbing Peter to pay Paul?



The unit maintenance, resort maintenance, and housekeeping are all factors in both SC and GC awards, so those are the categories to rate them down on.  Unit quality does NOT, so don't waste your time knocking their score on that.  Check-in/out and resort hospitality are the remaining too categories that count toward award status.  If you get a crappy unit, remember to hit them where it hurts.


----------



## hvsteve1 (May 6, 2012)

I think I have a pretty good answer, at least in my current experience.

We are on one of our occasional junkets where we are going to two different resorts in two weeks.

My first week was at Powhatan in Williamsburg where we own.  We were given their most recently renovated unit.  As I type this, we are at Peppertree in Atlantic Beach, NC which is an exchange. We are in a unit that was renovated in March. So, a week where I own and a week of an exchange and both are newly renovated units.


----------

